# Magazine Article Request



## NeeruSharma

Hi all,

I'm currently searching for a British female, 35+, for a magazine article, who moved abroad but then decided to return home to the UK, for whatever reasons.. practical, family, financial or missed the UK! It doesn't matter where you moved to, Europe or further, or whether you're single/married. Would love to hear back from anyone who's willing to share their experience of moving away but then returning home back to the United Kingdom. 

Please contact [email protected] and I'll get back to you. 

Would be much appreciated! 

Many thanks.


----------

